# My doodle! :D



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Like it?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

cute! Good job!!

Gotta hate them scales though haha :-D You did a much better job than I ever do?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful 
i love how you gave the ventral fins character and motion


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your welcome ^-^


----------



## CrazyForBettas (Mar 28, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice drawing.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! XD


----------

